# RIP Jagger



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

We're still grieving the loss of our beloved GSD, Jagger in February, 2014. A large(140 plus from large parentage) guy, sweetest GSD ever, just one of the most beautiful GSD's ever to walk this earth. At age 8 he started having some trouble walking, so off to the vet. X-rays and exam showed our worst fears, DM. To make a long story short, our vet gave him 6 months, and that's what he got- We used every recommended medicine and preparation known to man for DM,including exercise. As it turns out, if your pet survives past 6 months, you are extremely lucky. Jagger came from a well-known, over 40 year breeder of GSD's in Maine, but his parents must have carried the DM gene, along with a heart defect. At the time of his birth, no DM test was available. I realize many are on the fence about the current DM test, but currently this is the only hope for finding a DM free dog. God help you if you have to experience this disease in your GSD, it is the most terrible thing that you will have to live with, for there is NO cure. My hope is that truly GREAT breeders will wise up and test what is being bred for the future of GSD's, no matter what is being said about DM, it's numbers are increasing in GSD's, by having 1 of the most sought-after breeds in the world. (think about it) The current OFA test may be the best solution to reducing DM in GSD's. It is the MOST TERRIBLE DISEASE to your pet. PM me if you have any questions on DM, I have truly read every word written about this disease-


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Jagger


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry fopr your loss of your precious Jagger. Run free handsome boy run free.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP, Jagger.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Jagger. It sounds like he lived as long as possible with this dm. I hope you had some good days to say goodbye to your great friend. RIP Jagger...Good Boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Jagger


----------

